# Probleme mit Postfix und amavisd-new

## smog_at

Hey @all,

wenn ich versuche amavisd mittels /etc/init.d oder per hand zu starten erhalte ich folgenden logeintrag:

```
Apr 18 19:46:53 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd at plserver.tuxnet amavisd-new-2.4.0 (20060403), Unicode aware

Apr 18 19:46:53 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: user=, EUID: 0 (0);  group=, EGID: 0 1010 447 81 27 26 20 11 10 6 4 3 2 1 0 (0 1010 447 81 27 26 20 11 10 6 4 3 2 1 0); log_level=5

Apr 18 19:46:53 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: Perl version               5.008008

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: INFO: no optional modules: Sys::Hostname::Long Mail::SPF::Query Net::CIDR::Lite Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DomainKeys Mail::DomainKeys::Header Mail::DomainKeys::Message Mail::DomainKeys::Policy Mail::DomainKeys::Signature Mail::DomainKeys::Key Mail::DomainKeys::Key::Public Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::new_public_key auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::load_public_key auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::_new auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::DESTROY IP::Country::Fast

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: SpamControl: init_pre_chroot done

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: Net::Server: 2006/04/18-19:46:54 Amavis (type Net::Server::PreForkSimple) starting! pid(12550)

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: Net::Server: Binding to UNIX socket file /var/run/amavis/amavisd.sock using SOCK_STREAM

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: Net::Server: Binding to TCP port 10024 on host 127.0.0.1

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: Net::Server: 2006/04/18-19:46:54 Can't connect to TCP port 10024 on 127.0.0.1 [Cannot assign requested address]\n  at line 88 in file /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Net/Server/Proto/TCP.pm

Apr 18 19:46:54 plserver.tuxnet /usr/sbin/amavisd[12550]: Net::Server: 2006/04/18-19:46:54 Server closing!

```

Kann mir jemand sagen was hier nicht stimmt? Warum bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Can't connect to TCP port 10024 on 127.0.0.1 [Cannot assign requested address]"?

Bei mir läuft folgendes:

```

mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10             USE="cdb ipv6 mysql pam postgres sasl ssl -hardened -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -nis -vda*"

mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.4.0       USE="mysql postgres -ldap -milter"

mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.1      USE="berkdb ipv6 mysql postgres ssl -doc -ldap -minimal -qmail -sqlite -tools" 0 kB

```

Die Ausgabe netstat -an liefert folgendes:

```
Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 *:mysql-im              *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:jetdirect             *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:http                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:domain                *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:postgresql            *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN

udp        0      0 *:32768                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:domain                *:*

udp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*

udp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7863586 /var/run/cgisock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7596328 /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5246694 /var/run/mysqld/mysqlmanager.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4139   /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6783   /tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7861082 /var/lib/sasl2/mux

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     19344  /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock

```

Bei Postfix tut sich gar nichts, kein Logeintrag, kein starten oder sonstiges, es sieht aus als wenn der befehl "/etc/init.d/postfix start" hängen würde.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Lg

----------

## Haldir

Schuß ins blaue, net.lo ist gestartet?

Also 127.0.0.1 kannst du pingen?

----------

## bbgermany

amavisd ist aber gestartet oder, denn in /etc/amavisd.conf gibt es folgende zeilen:

```

# SMTP SERVER (INPUT) PROTOCOL SETTINGS (e.g. with Postfix, Exim v4, ...)

#   (used when MTA is configured to pass mail to amavisd via SMTP or LMTP)

$inet_socket_port = 10024;        # accept SMTP on this local TCP port

                                  # (default is undef, i.e. disabled)

# multiple ports may be provided: $inet_socket_port = [10024, 10026, 10028];

```

----------

## smog_at

@bbgermany

Wie gesagt ich starte amavisd danach bekomme ich die Logeinträge,

und dann sollte ein grünes OK dortstehen. In meinem Fall stehen aber 2 rote ! da,

und mit "/etc/init.d/amavisd status" bekomme ich stopped zurück

Lg

----------

## bbgermany

dann schau mal bitte dir config von amavisd durch. vielleicht postest du diese auch einfach mal bitte.

----------

## smog_at

@Haldir

Ja danke, habe eth.lo zum runlevel default hinzugefügt, danach ging amavisd

Jedoch bleibt postfix trotzdem hängen  :Sad: 

Lg

----------

## bbgermany

gleiche fehlermeldung im log?

----------

## smog_at

Nein, also das logfile von Amavis dürfte jetzt passen

Aber wenn ich postfix starten will, passiert nichts, ich muß es wieder mittels CTRL+C kill,

und dann steht in /var/log/messages irgendwas mit postfix .... user interrupted oder so,

was verständlich ist, weil ich es ja abgebrochen habe.

Sonst steht in /var/log/messages nichts von postfix drinnen.

Nur warum läßt sich mein postfix nicht mehr starten  :Sad: 

Lg

----------

